# honey



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

anybody ever use honey after they work there dogs? from what i've read throughout my browseing is..

_"Its 60 calories, 17g carbohydrates, Free-form amino acids and enzymes (protein) with a Low Glycemic Index (GI) of about 25 grams.

This substance contains a large amount of enzymes, which are proteins, and help with a variety of functions in your body, including digestion, yes energy but also muscle recovery, etc. This balances blood sugar postworkout and aids in the muscle recuperation, several studies done by the University of Memphis Exercise and Sports Nutrition Laboratory confirm this.

The antioxidants in honey help protect against free radicals and oxidation caused by exercising.''_

the way i would see this is that it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than useing those other sport supplements for your dogs. just thought i would see if anybody has used it and found it beneficial.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

The best thing is to use local, organic honey.


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

We have our own hives here in Oakland and yes it works great for dogs and decoys. Especially when you harvest it right from your hive. For some reason the fresh stuff is like crack compared to store bought, and I'm no light weight that gets the jitters on one cup of coffee. I would encourage everybody who can to raise there own bees to do it. The whole thing is a panacea: the wax makes a great pad conditioner and the propolis makes a great immune enhancer. The bee stings themselves are good for arthritis. My kennel is under a huge avocado tree and after I got my bees my tree started making tons of fruit. Now the dogs eat avocados about every other day that just fall from the sky. Not to mention hours of enjoyment that studying bee behavior brings. They are incredible creatures. A true working animal!

F


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I give my dogs honey a few times a week in their food


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i always buy fresh local honey and use it frequently on myself and my dogs. I eat at least a teaspoon a day myself during heavy allergy season, and use it as a sugar replacement in tons of recipes quite frequently. 

my hippie doctor neighbor told me few years back it would help with my seasonal allergies. she said the residual pollens in the local honey would help desensitize my system to the massive amounts of pollen that rain from the sky twice a year here in VA. what do you know the hippies are right about something =D>

on the three days a week the dogs get veggie suppliments to their raw meals i give them each a teaspoon of honey on top of their mini veggie side. my vet said the antioxidants and residual pollens in thier would help them out. cant say if ti does for sure, but i know it gets them to eat thier veggies. 

I vend at several farmers markets each week and I love when i can get the raw local honey still on the comb...heat it up in the microwave for a minute or so and drop it ontop of some good vanilla icecream. best no bake desert ever.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

i just found this article, interesting stuff. 
http://www.foodreference.com/html/art-honey-health.html


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Honey is great!

But Dogs take energy mainly from Proteins

So a Well balanced Diet is enough for me

But if you want to make your dog happy with the taste, Honey is ok


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

steve davis said:


> .... _"Its 60 calories, 17g carbohydrates, Free-form amino acids and enzymes (protein) with a Low Glycemic Index (GI) of about 25 grams. _


_

Can you link us to that quote? I ask because the glycemic index isn't represented in grams. It's a number that's assigned to a food based on how a 50-gram serving affects the blood-glucose level compared to the control number of glucose (or white bread). The lower the number, the slower the absorption and digestion rate, and the more gradual the infusion of sugar into the blood. I don't think that 25 wouldn't be the honey Index number, either. I think it's around 60 (I could be wrong about that, but I feel sure it's not as low as 25).

QUOTE: But Dogs take energy mainly from Proteins
So a Well balanced Diet is enough for me END QUOTE

echoes my thought exactly (if you add the words "and fat"). 



That is an interesting article, Steve, although dogs are very different from humans._


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Francis Metcalf said:


> .... My kennel is under a huge avocado tree and after I got my bees my tree started making tons of fruit. Now the dogs eat avocados about every other day that just fall from the sky. ....


Another reader saw this and emailed me about the fact that the dogs have access to avocado fruits, pits, etc. This might be something you want to reconsider.

Avocado is on most toxic-to-dogs lists.

http://www.animalpetsandfriends.com/Article/25-Human-Foods-Toxic-To-Dogs/300

http://www.vetinfo.com/dtoxin.html

http://petcare.suite101.com/article.cfm/most_common_pet_poisons_according_to_aspca

Dogs who are adversely affected by the persin in avocado foliage, fruit, and pits vary widely in the amounts that they have ingested, in the sizes of the dogs, and in the breeds of the dogs. There was some controversy a few years ago about the problem being limited to one kind of avocado (Guatemalan), but that turned out to be incorrect, although it did turn out to be true that the most toxic is the common Guatemalan variety. I'm going from memory here and I don't recall whether the difference in persin content was huge between the two major types, but I'm sure the info is available pretty readily. 

Anyway, just FYI. I think it's a shame that there is actually a dog food that has reference to avocado in its name, implying pretty strongly that it's a great skin benefit for dogs. 

However, again, avocados, like grapes (and raisins, of course), affect some dogs in quite small quantities, and others not (even in substantial amounts).

The occasional ingestion of some avocado by scavenging dogs wouldn't make me have a heart attack, but I might think twice about unlimited access.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Can you link us to that quote? I ask because the glycemic index isn't represented in grams. It's a number that's assigned to a food based on how a 50-gram serving affects the blood-glucose level compared to the control number of glucose (or white bread). The lower the number, the slower the absorption and digestion rate, and the more gradual the infusion of sugar into the blood. I don't think that 25 wouldn't be the honey Index number, either. I think it's around 60 (I could be wrong about that, but I feel sure it's not as low as 25).
> 
> _QUOTE: But Dogs take energy mainly from Proteins_
> _So a Well balanced Diet is enough for me END QUOTE_
> ...


http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36439


yea, i found myself wanting to use it on myself rather than my dogs. my reason for posting it on here was to find out if any of you have used it with any good results on there dogs.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The most recent issue of Mother Earth News has a very simple build it yourself box for a hive....

No matter what about honey, building hives is good because of the problems the bees are having....

We do buy local raw honey here


----------

